# Doctor Shriek's Haunted Drive-In Halloween A Go-Go



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

Calling all Creepsters n' Groovy Ghoulies! Can you dig it? Grab the Monster Kids, and haul that hearse with a curse up Spook Hill, and get ready to spend the night at that mixed-up *Doctor Shriek's Haunted Drive-in Halloween A Go-Go! *We dare you to enter his theatre of doom for the ultimate old school horror movie experience.

It's a Spookaroo Whoop-de-doo with this Terrorific 3-hour-plus Spooktacular containing blood-dripping fun! Are you ready for our Double Feature that'll make you SHRIEK in the night?
YOU'LL SEE! William Castle's House on Haunted Hill (1959) starring Vincent Price, and Herk Harvey's Carnival of Souls (1962). The 1978 animated Halloween Special Witch's Night Out starring Gilda Radner, Detroit's legendary grave digging rock n' roll band The 3-D Invisibles with their music video for Cool Ghoul, and a 1970's Halloween Safety film short.

PLUS! Bone-shivering Coming Attractions Dracula VS Frankenstein, Hammer double feature, The Astro Zombies, and intermission time.

Buy or rent it *HERE*!


----------

